# Sprinkler in labors dormitory building



## Attararc (Apr 24, 2013)

This is my first post in this forum,

I am working on labors dormitory four stories building, the sprinkler system is required in this building, my question: is it acceptable by NFPA 13R to provide the sprinkler in the corridor only or shall be provided in all rooms in addition to the corridor.


----------



## cda (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome

Do you mind saying what you do for a living??

All

Look at 13r and states where required and where not required

But yes in the rooms


----------



## cda (Apr 24, 2013)

13R

Chapter 6 Installation

6.6 Location of Sprinklers.

6.6.1    Sprinklers shall be installed in all areas except where omission is permitted by 6.6.2 through 6.6.7.

6.6.2*   Sprinklers shall not be required in bathrooms where the bathroom area does not exceed 55 ft2 (5.1 m2).

6.6.3    Except where specified in 6.6.4, sprinklers shall not be required in clothes closets, linen closets, and pantries within dwelling units that meet all of the following conditions:

(1)

The area of the space does not exceed 24 ft2 (2.2 m2).

(2)

The least dimension does not exceed 3 ft (0.91 m).

(3)

The walls and ceilings are surfaced with noncombustible or limited-combustible materials as defined by NFPA 220.

6.6.4*   Sprinklers shall be installed in any closet used for heating or air-conditioning equipment, washers, dryers, or water heaters except as permitted by 6.6.7.

6.6.5*   Except as provided for in 6.6.5.1, sprinklers shall not be required in any porches, balconies, corridors, carports, porte cocheres, and stairs that are open and attached.

6.6.5.1    Where a roof or deck is provided above, sprinklers shall be installed to protect attached exterior balconies, attached exterior decks, and ground floor patios serving dwelling units in buildings of Construction Type V.

6.6.5.1.1    Where sidewall sprinklers are installed beneath decks or balconies constructed with open wood joists, sprinklers shall be permitted to be installed with deflectors not less than 1 in. (25 mm) or more than 6 in. (152 mm) below the structural members, provided that the deflector is not more than 14 in. (356 mm) below the underside surface of the deck.

6.6.6*   Sprinklers shall not be required in attics, penthouse equipment rooms, elevator machine rooms, concealed spaces dedicated exclusively to and containing only dwelling unit ventilation equipment, crawl spaces, floor/ceiling spaces, noncombustible elevator shafts where the elevator cars comply with ANSI A17.1, Safety Code for Elevators and Escalators, and other concealed spaces that are not used or intended for living purposes or storage and do not contain fuel-fired equipment.

6.6.6.1    When fuel-fired equipment is present, at least one quick-response intermediate temperature sprinkler shall be installed above the equipment.

6.6.7    Sprinklers shall not be required in closets (regardless of size) on exterior balconies and exterior breezeways/corridors, regardless of size, as long as the closet does not have doors or unprotected penetrations directly into the dwelling unit.

6.6.8    All situations regarding sprinkler location and position that are not directly discussed in NFPA 13R shall be in accordance with NFPA 13.

6.6.9 Interior Stairwells.

6.6.9.1    Except as allowed by 6.6.9.2, 6.6.9.3, and 6.6.9.4, sprinklers shall be installed throughout all interior, enclosed stairwells.

6.6.9.2*   Sprinklers shall not be required underneath stair risers in dwelling units where the walls and ceilings are surfaced with noncombustible or limited-combustible finishes.

6.6.9.3    Closets located underneath stairs shall be protected in accordance with 6.4.6.3.2, 6.6.3, 6.6.4, and 6.6.7.

6.6.9.4    Interior stairwells located outside the dwelling unit shall be protected in accordance with NFPA 13.


----------



## RLGA (Apr 24, 2013)

Section 903.2.8, 2009 IBC (similar or identical requirement in other editions):

"*Group R. *An _automatic sprinker system _installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided *throughout*all buildings with a Group R _fire area_."

"Throughout" means all areas of the building: rooms, corridors, common areas, mechanical rooms, etc.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 24, 2013)

> Section 903.2.8, 2009 IBC (similar or identical requirement in other editions):"*Group R. *An _automatic sprinker system _installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided *throughout*all buildings with a Group R _fire area_."
> 
> "Throughout" means all areas of the building: rooms, corridors, common areas, mechanical rooms, etc.


Then go to 903.3 to 903.3.1 to 903.3.1.2 to what CDA has provided below with allowable non-protected areas.  Oh yea...welcome and being your first post, you should be provided with all the information you requested being a 1st timer


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 24, 2013)

Be sure to check for local or state amendments..... some areas have amended this to require sprinklers to be installed in corridors - open air or not....


----------



## Attararc (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot to all of you for the helpful information,

for next enquiry I will be sure to provide the complete information


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2013)

Attararc said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot to all of you for the helpful information, for next enquiry I will be sure to provide the complete information


Sometimes there are a lot of variables can't remember them all


----------

